# debian woddy



## js-mueller (7. Juli 2003)

Hi

ich hab mir überlegt debian auf meine Platte zu spielen. Nun hab ich mal ein paar Fragen zu dem Paket system.
Ist es bei Debian am schlausten zu warten, bis ein Programm als .deb verfügbar ist, oder kann man auch getrost selber compilieren.
Mir geht es zum Beispiel darum, dass man beim compilieren eines Programmes ja gewisse einstellungen tätigen kann, bei php z.b. dass die gd lib aktiviert ist. Die Frage ist jetzt auch, ob sowas mit Paketen auch möglich ist, oder wie das da instegesamt amläuft mit dem apt-get. Wäre nett, wenn mich jemand mal aufklären würde


----------



## Christian Fein (8. Juli 2003)

Letztendlich wird alle Software der Distribution zugänglich gemacht.

Debian hat die umfangreichste Softwareaustattung aller Distributionen.

Die letzten iso images die ich mir geladen habe waren 9 !! an der Zahl.

Zudem ist viel von "halboffizieller" Softeware auf den Debian Servern vorhanden.

Dazu gibt es immer noch inoffizielle Pakete, die sich mit google leicht auffinden lassen.

Wenn alles nichts hilft gibt es noch alien, welches RPM in deb Packete verwandelt.

Selber kompilieren kannst du zudem auch noch 

Apt ist ein Frontend für dpkg.
dpkg ist letztendlich das packetformat.

dpkg funktioniert ähnlich rpm. 
dpkg -i meinpacket.deb installiert 

zu apt.
apt funktionert mit quell angaben. Sprich du liest packetquellen ein und apt greift auf diese packetliste zu um zu suchen, installieren usw
Die Packete können auf Cds sein, oder auf einem FTP oder andere Rechner im Netzwerk.

apt-cache search ftp
-> listet alle ftp programme (packete) auf die in den angegebenen quellen verfügbar sind

apt-cache show gftp
-> Zeigt Packetbeschreibung an, wie versionsnummer, maintainer usw

apt-get install gftp 
-> installiert das Programm. Bei FTP connected er automatisch auf den FTP saugt es und installiert, bei CD bekommst du meldung die CD sowieso einzulegen und abgehts.
Installiert ebenso alle dependenzies (Packete die für jenes Packet benötigt werden)

apt-get remove gftp
-> löscht das programm gftp vom rechner.
warnt / bricht ab falls dies zu einem abhängigkeitskonflikt führt.

Das sind die grundbefehle. Zudem kannst du damit dein System mit apt-get update auf den neusten ("sicheren") stand halten. 
Und mit apt-get dist-upgrade die distribution eine Stufe hoch updaten.

ansonsten ->
man apt


----------



## js-mueller (8. Juli 2003)

Danke für die Beschreibung der Funktionen.
Aber wie sieht das jetzt aus nach dem php beispiel? Wenn ich php mit der gd-lib instalieren will. Beim compilieren muss ich ja angeben, dass es rein soll, aber wie sieht das bei apt aus?


----------



## Bigbutcher (1. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Wenn alles nichts hilft gibt es noch alien, welches RPM in deb Packete verwandelt.
> *



Moin Moin,

gibt es, wenn man mit alien Probleme, wenn man RPMs in DEBs umwandelt?
Ich bin noch ein absoluter Neuling in Sachen Linux, aber ich mein gelesen zu haben, dass es zu Problemen mit den Pfaden kommen kann.
Ist da etwas dran?

MfG

BB


----------



## Neurodeamon (1. Juni 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Randar _
> *Danke für die Beschreibung der Funktionen.
> Aber wie sieht das jetzt aus nach dem php beispiel? Wenn ich php mit der gd-lib instalieren will. Beim compilieren muss ich ja angeben, dass es rein soll, aber wie sieht das bei apt aus? *



Das beste ist folgendes:

Schau mal auf http://www.debian.de
Dort kannst Du die Suchfunktion für Softwarepakete verwenden. 
Du kannst dann dort sehen, das viele Elemente, die evtl. nicht mit bei einem Paket dabei sind, mit einem weiteren Paket einfach hinzugefügt werden können. Das geht mit GD ebenso wie mit anderen Modulen:

Hier ist z. B. das GD-Paket zum Debian PHP 4:
http://packages.debian.org/stable/web/php4-gd



> _Original geschrieben von Bigbutcher_
> gibt es, wenn man mit alien Probleme, wenn man RPMs in DEBs umwandelt?


Ja, es kann zu Problemen kommen. Aber man muss halt ausprobieren ob es geht.


----------



## js-mueller (2. Juni 2004)

Naja das Problem hat sich eh erledigt, bin schon seit fast nem halben Jahr bei gentoo ;-)


----------



## Neurodeamon (3. Juni 2004)

Argh, da war wieder ein 'alter Thread Ausbuddler' am Werk ...

Habe nicht auf das Datum der anderen Beiträge geachtet.


@Leute-die-alte-Threads-wieder-heraufkramen:
Mann, kommt mal klar ...
Sucht Euch was aktuelles, habt Ihr so viel Zeit alle alten Fragen noch einmal auszubuddeln? Wenn ja: GET A LIFE!
Eröffnet Euren eigenen Thread, dammit


----------

